# Your "Go-To" Lakes this Season



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll concentrate most of my hole drillin time on The Portage Lakes Chain

*East Reservoir 
Nimisila 
Turkeyfoot*


YOURS?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

The Mighty Wingfoot and a super special secret gravel pit that will never be revealed to anyone ever!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Props on that one minnowhead. :0)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Berlin Reservoir and Mosquito Lake will be my choices for this year.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Portage lakes chains and private lakes


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I might spend more time fishing in the Irish hills, MI this year. There isn't much here near Toledo. If anyone knows some place, please clue me in.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Wingfoot, moggie, mosquito and the irish hills area in mi.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovin, lets the get togethers going. I can't wait to start fishing with everyone again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

We should have an ogf tournament if there already isn't one!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I might spend more time fishing in the Irish hills, MI this year. There isn't much here near Toledo. If anyone knows some place, please clue me in.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lake Loramie is somewhat near you and can be really good for ice fishing


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

east harbor
west harbor
erie when she's willing


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

My first lake will be Indian. It can't be soon enough. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guess ill see ya out there John.... Ditto on the list


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

dre said:


> Lake Loramie is somewhat near you and can be really good for ice fishing


Lake Loramie is probably 2 hours from me. I'd rather drive up to Michigan, it's not as far and the fishing is great.

I might make the drive out to east and west harbor, though. Is there a good perch bite out there?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

mbarrett1379....Been having OGF get togethers .....Usually organized by Lovin Life....Have been on Mogadore and Wingfoot (great turn outs)... Was also one at Wellington Up-Ground Res.by Wannabitaworm (Sam).......Parma Bass tried to get one going at Ladue (which is a great idea) and maybe this season one can be organized for one of the
Portage Lakes....which is only fair to those that travel farther......Lookin forward to seeing you at one of the events this season.......


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Get Your Gear Ready.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Devils Lake, Vineyard Lake, Sand Lake, and a few unmentionables in MI


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Bucketmouth, this is where i want to go.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

chaunc said:


> Hey Bucketmouth, this is where i want to go.


Don't we all lol. Great vid. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

chaunc said:


> Hey Bucketmouth, this is where i want to go.
> In-Depth Outdoors: Devils Lake Perch - YouTube


Lol. I was watching that video this morning.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I hit caesar creek like it was goin out of style..oh and a 90 acre private lake full of 7 lb largies


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks chaunc for posting the vid... Nice stuff


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

icebucketjohn said:


> Thanks chaunc for posting the vid... Nice stuff


That looks an awful lot like a lake I fish in MI...


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

hey Fish 2 win i agree i hope we have many get together s this ice season. lovin life did a great job last time getting them together.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If we have fishable ice, we will have another Wellington outing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

plan on wingfoot, east, berlin, and anything else frozen


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

anyone else planning to try Chippewa lake this year?


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> If we have fishable ice, we will have another Wellington outing.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That was a good time - We are in


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

pm me on Chippewa.


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

For crappies and gills it will be Atwood. For walleye it will be Berlin or Erie


----------

